# Delta Unisaw Blade Arbor Nut



## landyl (May 9, 2008)

Is there available a more substantial arbor nut than the one that you can get from the factory? The ones that I have gotten are very thin and the threads keep stripping out. The book calls for a 5/8" bore, 12 threads per inch, and left hand threads :wallbash:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have to wonder what you are doing to those poor arbor nuts that you keep stripping them? That nut should last the life of the machine. You must be over tightening the nut for it to strip.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

They are probably thin for the reason that it leaves more room on the arbor for a stacked dado set. I also wonder as Leo does as to what you are doing.


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

You do not have to tighten your arbor nut real tight. Just snug it up, and the direction of the blade rotation will keep it from loosening up. Welcome to the forum, and keep asking questions. There is a lotta info on woodworking, and woodworking machines on line so google away.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

Maybe there's something wrong on the shaft that's tearing the threads inside the nut. I don't think they are standard SAE threads, so a regular nut won't work. I'm not altogether certain, but they may use some sort of ACME thread.


----------



## kevinpc (Mar 16, 2008)

Maintenance 6 is correct.It's a acme thread and the threads on the arbor are most likely worn down,they should be a flat thread,yours are most likely rounded off on the top of each thread.you should replace the arbor and nut as a set,and change bearings at the same time but you'll need to pull apart to see if you need old style bearings or new style.Have a dewalt service center perform the repair for you.


----------



## franks44 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Delta right tilt arbor nuts 5/8" 12 TPI LH Thread*



landyl said:


> Is there available a more substantial arbor nut than the one that you can get from the factory? The ones that I have gotten are very thin and the threads keep stripping out. The book calls for a 5/8" bore, 12 threads per inch, and left hand threads :wallbash:


Hi; I make brass Arbor nuts of the size and thread listed above.
They are 9/16" thick instead if around 5/16" and wont damage
the arbor threads. If anyone wants to know more about them
you are welcome to contact me using my direct E-Mail listed
here [email protected] or call 910-791-8870 6AM to 6PM
I sell these for $15.00 + $5.00 S & H the oem sells for $17.00 I'm told.

Thanks Frank Skinner { Maker of the "UniNut" }


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

There is this one. They seem to be backordered at the moment.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was going to suggest the same arbor nuts that Fred suggested (36-359). I have the set and they work very well. They are a bit less likely to be dropped into the sawdust in the bottom of the cabinet, too. Why, I haven't done that since, uh, yesterday!

Many Delta parts have gotten hard to find with the Chinese acquisition of the company. If you search around, you may be able to find another vendor or local Delta distributor that has them. The price may seem high but these are substantial pieces with a fair amount of machining involved. Make sure you get the proper threads - right hand or left hand, as they make both (traditional right-tilt Uni's use left hand).

I, too, wonder how you are stripping threads. The arbor threads are a type of Acme thread and are wide and tough. The nuts don't need to be cranked that tight as they self tighten as the saw is used. Are the arbor threads worn?

Bill

Edit: I knew I had a thread about this around here somewhere. I just had to search for it: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/i-got-upgraded-nuts-35748/


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Some years back I need to change a bent arbor on a 9-inch contactors saw. The arbor for that saw was no longer available, but I was told that he arbor for the 10 was the same length and dameter. Its just the blade washers on both sides of the blade that were different. Anyway, the cost for the arbor, washer and nut was $100.00.

I also think you may be overtighening. You may have now affected the arbor. You can try a new nut but...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This guy's nuts .....*








05-09-2008, 08:08 PM #*1* landyl 
Junior Member

Join Date: May 2008
Posts: 1 
 My Photos 








*Delta Unisaw Blade Arbor Nut* 
Is there available a more substantial arbor nut than the one that you can get from the factory? The ones that I have gotten are very thin and the threads keep stripping out. The book calls for a 5/8" bore, 12 threads per inch, and left hand threads :wallbash: 


It is very likely that the issue has been resolved.... Just Sayin'


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> 05-09-2008, 08:08 PM #*1* landyl
> Junior Member
> 
> Join Date: May 2008
> ...


What makes you think so...it's only been 5 years. I'm thinkin' it's franks 44 that got some spam in under the radar. Just Sayin'









 







.


----------



## franks44 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cabinetman;
Why did you say that, the reference to spam ?
Frank Skinner { maker of the Delta "UniNut" }


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's funny! I never noticed the date on the original post.

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

franks 44 said:


> Cabinetman;
> Why did you say that, the reference to spam ?
> Frank Skinner { maker of the Delta "UniNut" }


Well Frank, it was simple deduction. You are a commercial supplier of a product. Your first post was made to a 5 year old thread that you had dug up, and made to look like an answer to a question. It doth looketh liketh a spameth to me.









 







.


----------



## franks44 (Mar 1, 2013)

Answer to Cabinetman;
I'm N O T a commercial supplier !!! I'm an individual, who was on a quiest for a better arbor nut for Delta saws for over 20 years.
I saw a need, bought expensive tooling, and now provide these.
I'm a member of OWWM, Woodnet & Lumber Jocks where these
are listed and sold, as well as a local tool supplier who has sold one.

If this makes me spam, then B A N me , I did { by Chance } a google search and the 5 Y/O topic came up, I joined and responded to a need, thats all.
Delta is now an Asian company, I'm an American, a woodworker and 
machinest, If I can help folks I will, if I'm not welcome here I really
could care less.

Frank Skinner { Maker of the "UniNut" }


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Frank you are welcome here if...*

You have something to contribute, whether it's a product, an idea, a challenging question, a suggestion or in any way add value to the discussion. Now that's just my opinion, but I've seen too many potential members run off before they were given a chance to make a contribution by a hip shot remark.... usually containing the word spam. 

You may be a valuable resource for discontinued parts for older saws and that would be a good thing. I would add that a first post with a website or product offered is always more understandable if accompanied by an introduction with background and experience listed. Good Luck what ever your decision is, but you are welcome in my book. :yes:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I never noticed the date of the original post, but it makes me wonder how the original problem was addressed. Either that was an old saw or the OP was over tightening the nut. I wish he would have followed through with a little more information.

I guess I should thank Cabinetman for pointing out the date of the post, or I would be waiting for a response. Oh, and if I needed a new nut I could just turn my own.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fastback said:


> Oh, and if I needed a new nut I could just turn my own.


Sounds like you've devised a breakthrough in medical science.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It was me...*



woodnthings said:


> 05-09-2008, 08:08 PM #*1* landyl
> Junior Member
> 
> Join Date: May 2008
> ...



But I don't need any recognition...thanks anyway.:blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

franks 44 said:


> Answer to Cabinetman;
> I'm N O T a commercial supplier !!! I'm an individual, who was on a quiest for a better arbor nut for Delta saws for over 20 years.
> I saw a need, bought expensive tooling, and now provide these.
> I'm a member of OWWM, Woodnet & Lumber Jocks where these
> ...


If you had introduced yourself in the "Introductions", gave some background, and not ducked in on an old thread, you would have been perceived differently. If at the time you had a profile filled out like you do now, again, you would have been perceived differently.

Since I don't know what a "hip shot" is, I can only say that your post fit within the parameters of what we consider "spam". If it wasn't or isn't, and you decide to stay and become a contributing member, time will tell.










 







.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

. Oh, and if I needed a new nut I could just turn my own.[/QUOTE]

I have seen Fastbacks machine shop. He could make the arbor also.


----------

